# what is the different between media riser and media standing?



## rosahan (Mar 11, 2015)

I'd like to attend a fashion show as a media, photographer.
The show asks me what type of media I'd like to register.
What is  a media riser or media standing?
Is there any difference between them?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 11, 2015)

the riser is an area directly in front of the runway, specifically for the media. its usually sloped upwards so the people farther back are a little higher up so they can shoot over the people in front. you often see squares sectioned off with tape designating small spaces where you stand. they are also pre-allocated, so you get assigned to spot# whatever. 

media standing is pretty much audience space where you have standing room. its not considered as good as the direct shots you get from the riser.


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 11, 2015)

You want media riser if you have a choice. However they give you a choice because sometimes a given outlet will send two shooters to the event: one to photograph the runway and one to capture the rest of the event. Typically if you're on the riser you're stuck there the whole time, so it's nice to have a second camera to shoot the crowd and other event details, etc.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 28, 2015)

What does this have to do with canon cameras?


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 28, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> What does this have to do with canon cameras?


Why did you revive a two week old thread to ask this?


----------



## zeeshan002 (Apr 17, 2015)

media standing is pretty much audience space where you have standing room. its not considered as good as the direct shots you get from the riser.


----------

